
Stripe Lands Apple in Quest for $720B in Payments - px
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-17/stripe-lands-apple-in-quest-for-720-billion-in-payments.html
======
justntime
Another great win for Stripe. They have been able to enable developers and
small teams to build great solutions and great to see Apple took notice.

